# AUGUST 2010 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's really HOT here these days!

Dog days of summer....... Definition: 

_1 : the period between early July and early September when the hot sultry weather of summer usually occurs in the northern hemisphere
2 : a period of stagnation or inactivity

But where does the term come from? Why do we call the hot, sultry days of summer "dog days?"

"In the summer,Sirius, the "dog star," rises and sets with the sun. During late July Sirius is in conjunction with the sun, and the ancients believed that its heat added to the heat of the sun, creating a stretch of hot and sultry weather. They named this period of time, from 20 days before the conjunction to 20 days after, "dog days" after the dog star. " ... taken from http://wilstar.com/dogdays.htm
_

Show us what your Hav looks like during these hot, summer days. Is he panting and flaked out on the lazy boy? Is she laying in the shade of your patio umbrella? Are they snacking on frozen Kongs and ice cream? Please share!! 

View attachment 31710​
*Please keep the subject of your posts pertaining to this thread. Thank you! *


----------



## Narwyn (Jan 24, 2010)

I am moving next week, and even though it was cool in Rhode Island today (70), Clover found still found a "shady" spot to play with his bunny...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh I love Clover and bunny!Dizzie hides in the shade at 70 and considers it hot.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*FEELING HOT HOT HOT!*

Dizzie playing it cool.
Lazy Sunday Afternoon. Dizzie and Nellie.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, staying in the shade is definitely a great way to stay cool. Looking good, Havs!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Playing at the beach


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful Jaime keeping cool on the vent!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

:laugh:We took our pups for their first swim in the big pool. We have been playing in a baby pool for the past several weeks, but today was the big day for getting wet. They all did great, and none of them seem to develop a fear for the water as they all kept coming back to the side. Needless to say, there was lots of praise and treats involved.

I especially like the photo of Willow pool side, showing off how skinny and little she really is!

Holy cow - no one warned me what it would be like to groom Willow and all her hair after the big dunk. Luckily she is accepting grooming a bit more. The last photo is Willow after her post swim brushing.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry Marj , I didn't see this thread and started a similar one. Anyway here's one of Molly last week after a day at the beach.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :laugh:We took our pups for their first swim in the big pool. We have been playing in a baby pool for the past several weeks, but today was the big day for getting wet. They all did great, and none of them seem to develop a fear for the water as they all kept coming back to the side. Needless to say, there was lots of praise and treats involved.
> 
> I especially like the photo of Willow pool side, showing off how skinny and little she really is!
> 
> Holy cow - no one warned me what it would be like to groom Willow and all her hair after the big dunk. Luckily she is accepting grooming a bit more. The last photo is Willow after her post swim brushing.


Yes last year we encouraged Dizzie into the pool,but now with his full coat and with Nellie we are no were near as eager for them to go swimming!!They float around in a dinghy.Your pool looks great!


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment on the pool, but I have to admit that it is our neighbor's pool. We decided we didn't want the expense and upkeep of a pool and just build a huge lanai. A few years later we build a koi pond! How naive were we to think that this would be less expense and upkeep!:nono:

We love the pond, and its gets lots of visits from neighbors and wildlife - but it keeps us busy with daily maintenance. I don't take the kiddos swimming in the pond, but they enjoy standing on the deck/dock we have build around it and watching the fish and turtles. Right now we have a run of mating frogs and tons of tadpoles!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Playing in the River*

Brody LOVES to play in the shallow rocky areas along the MacKenzie River outside of Eugene - we vacation there most summers.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Rikky loves digging a hole in the shade and laying it in...much to my displeasure. While inside he likes laying near an air conditioning vent. He doesn't even mind sharing space with Miss Kitty.


----------



## Leela'sMom (Jul 14, 2010)

Leela playing at the Beach


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sweet Hav babies! It's been very hot and muggy here and I'm missing the cool San Francisco air!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Jillee,Gage,Ginger and our Foster Annie!*

Here are some pics of the pups. Jillee loves to hang out on the swing. She will just sit there while the others are playing. When Ginger is done she will lay on the porch to cool of and well Gage is taking a short break. The pic with Annie by the flowers are cute except the flowers are all dying here from the heat. Hope you all enjpy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Megan, those are so sweet! You'v figured out how to get pics on here easily? I hope so!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Some Pool Pics-just after swimming.


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

After swimming in pool:


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

Lily loves to go to Harvard's Arnold Arboretum in the summer to RLH.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Meghan, I just love that last picture of Lily running with abandon. That 'schnauz' photo is a hoot! lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Everyone has great pictures!! I need to get the camera out and start clicking.


----------

